# Is green tea with Ginsing OK?



## 143Angel (Jun 4, 2001)

I am hooked on Green Tea (Cold) with honey and ginsing. My husband swears thats my problem when it comes to my stomach. I didn't drink it for about a month, and it didn't make a difference, I still lived in the bathroom.I have not found a trigger food yet that sets off my attacks and D. Just FOOD in general.So is Green Tea OK?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends....if you don't drink the green tea are you still consuming caffiene from other sources?Some people are fairly sensitive to caffiene and green tea does have some. Does it matter if you switch to decaf green tea?Honey is high in fructose and some people get diarrhea from fructose. The below info is from http://www.healthcentral.com/peoplespharma...herblibrary.cfm Ginsing doesn't seem to be associated with diarrhea.Other than the caffiene there doesn't seem to be any other culprits for adverse effects.K.


----------



## 143Angel (Jun 4, 2001)

Thanks for the Help.DLC


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I have UC & still drink green tea (plain or with lemon) with no ill effects. Coffee can cause me to run to the bathroom if strong.Caffeine does cause ordinary healthy people to use the toilet! I know people who rely on their breakfast coffee to get them 'going'.S


----------

